# My Master Bath room in progress



## paull90260 (Oct 28, 2006)

It's not finished yet but I'd like to show how it is coming along.


----------



## paull90260 (Oct 28, 2006)

More photos.....


----------



## paull90260 (Nov 27, 2006)

more photo....


----------



## Quattro (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, this is nice! I have a similar-shaped master bathroom, and this gives me some great ideas! Looking good.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 28, 2006)

Good job, Paull:
Thanks for the pictures; they add a lot!
Glenn


----------



## paull90260 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks.  It's almost finished.  I need to get custom glass panels.  The shower is a step down and the way the shower head is positioned so there is no need for a shower door.  

Here is the lighting.


----------



## paull90260 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mirrors were hung.


----------



## paull90260 (Dec 5, 2006)

more photos


----------



## Quattro (Dec 7, 2006)

Wonderful, Paul!

Can you tell me if you're getting splashing out of the shower onto the toilet area? That's the only thing I'm worried about here...as I wanted to do something similar in my bathroom. Although i would consider glass block where you have open space. 

Thanks


----------



## paull90260 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks.  The shower is not completely finished.  We will install a glass panel over the pony wall.  My wife has been using the shower as is right now and she is not getting any splash out off the shower over the pony wall.  The shower is a step-down so the pony wall is about 4 feet high from the shower floor.

The glass panels are installed tomorrow and I&#8217;ll take more photos over the weekend.  Wife will probably finish up with her deco...pictures and stuffs on the walls the way she has visualized it.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool! That should be very nice.


----------



## paull90260 (Dec 13, 2006)

DONE!!!!


----------



## bethany14 (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, wow, wow.  That's inspiring!  Great work!  Can we get a pic of the shower floor?


----------



## ambitiousbeginner (Jan 2, 2007)

The tile is gorgeous!  What color paint is that?


----------

